# 43 ttc any steps before IVF



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone,


Its been a few years since I've been on the boards. I am very lucky to have 2 kids already, the youngest is almost 6.


At Christmas my partner and I decided to try for another baby and now 6 months on nothing has happened though we missed a couple of cycles. ( I have been taking DHEA, ubiquinol, agnus castus, multivits and ovultation kits etc)


We haven't had tests yet (although I assume I am perimenopausal as I seem to be ovulating earlier and my cycle is slightly irregular) but I think both of us are normal, if a 'little' older and I'm wondering if I should just go straight for IVF. We don't have a lot of cash for this and I am aware of time running out. Or should I try fertility drugs like femara and IUI. This is almost as expensive in Ireland as an IVF cycle is abroad. Maybe some of you have been in this situation before and can advise?


I wouldn't rule out DEIVF down the line but would like to try with my own eggs first. Looking at reprofit, gennet and maybe serum.


Thanks and good luck to all of you on your journeys!!


Estella


----------



## Tea10 (Feb 29, 2016)

I would suggest you take a test on AMH at least, if your value is very poor, go directly to DE for a better chance.


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Tea10, I've scheduled bloodtest for tomorrow!
i see you are having twins, how wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------

